# ??? 3 Point Asset Mgmt.



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Has any P&P and REO-contractors ever done any business with 3 Points. I been contacted to do some Intital Services for them an just trying to get the skinny on them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

3 Point lender services?



I'm sure they are all hot to trot to get your insurance info.
Additional insured and all. They demand that you pay for a back ground check and then you get NO WORK at all from them. For over 2 years.
You are left holding the bag on the back ground check too.

It came back very clean I might add. That wasn't the problem.
Make em pay for the back ground check and take it off the first settlement.
You'll see how serious they are about needing a vendor in your area.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I have not had a good experience with them.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I only did a couple jobs last year and received payment. I just did another earlier this month so I have to wait to see if the payment is on time.
Not sure about the background check. I was never asked to pay for one.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

This was in my mailbox from December of 2010. Not sure if anything has changed but we turned them down, based on the $8 inspection rates.

"Hello ALL REO , (US)

I have found your company online and what I am searching for is a company that does property preservation. We are in need of vendors who can do internal & external trash outs, winterization, grass cuts, snow removal and drive by external inspections.

Does your company do any of these task? 

Are you willing to do external inspection for $8? If you are not interested in doing external inspections, then please still sign up for property preservation. We will sometimes ask you for some help, to get an inspection done, if its in your coverage area and its close to your office. Please answer to the drive by inspections. “ Yes I am willing to do inspections for $8 per inspection” or “ No I am not interested in doing drive by inspections at this time.”

Please send me you coverage area with names of counties you cover in your state. If you cover the whole state, then please let us know too.

When you send in your coverage areas, I will then send you on over to the Vendor Management Team. From there, you will get a call from Debby Slabaugh. She will then ask you for your Liability Insurance, W9, and then she will be performing a background check. You will need these to become a part of the team.

Once all the paperwork is turned in and you are entered in the system, you will then be scheduled a training session, with Nyree Preston. She will train you on our system, Crew Cast. It will be approximately 30-45 minutes. She will teach you everything you need to know about Crew Cast.

Congradulations on joining our team. We look forward to working with you.


3pointemaillogo.jpg

Jay J Thananant
QC Analyst
Direct Line 214-504-2794
[email protected]
WWW.3PointLS.com"

Linda


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JenkinsHB said:


> I have not had a good experience with them.


they just contacted me as well. I told them I couldnt do any of their work for their prices and they said they would negotiate with me. please let me know more about your bad experiences. you can PM me. they have agreed to the pricing I need to complete their work.


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

They contacted me as well. But the email came through like I was already in their system but missing some paperwork. Haven't filled out their packet yet.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

I signed up and did a couple of jobs in 2011 for them at the time they were slow but they paid. This year, I did a job and out of no where after 35 days when I called to check on the payment I was told they pay 60 days out.
Well that was it but then to make it worse I didn't get paid until about the 75th day. Told them to take me out of their system.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2012)

I got a "Response" to a flooring ad we had placed: 

Almost verbatim to the one that Linda received- complete with the Typos'

(It is Congratulations- not "Congradulations".:whistling)

I sent them this back- 


Barbara- 

Since you are ordering 100,000 sft of Srilankan Ebony Flooring at $165.00 a square foot- I would like to thank you personally for the business. 

This is a bulk shipment and I am not quoting installation. Our preferred Freight contractor is FederalExpress- I shall have them pick your order up by Semi- and shipping will be COD. 

Also- we require prepayment on this order due to the size. Your total is $20,540,437.50 USD with fees and taxes included. These funds will have to be electronically deposited by your financial institution into our Escrow account prior to shipment.

Please remit as soon as possible- so that we may prep your shipment for transfer. 


That didn't make sense? 

NEITHER DID YOUR SUPPOSED "REPLY" TO OUR ADVERTISEMENT.

Yeah- I wasted 2 minutes- but damn; it felt good!:laughing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

We do a little work for them here and there. The usually want us to do $8 drive by occ checks. We always get $22 to $25 and do them as additional work in an area. We have done a few initial services for them and they pay OK it they put you on the book for like 90 days of recurring cuts. We just do them whenever we feel like it cause they already paid lol. Aside of that they are decent ppl on the phone to deal with


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

As I see it... there just a bunch of kids with no clue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Wait- it gets better-

I was out of the office:

Cruz- 
I think there was a miscommonication. We are not ordering any flooring. We were interested inhiring you as a preservation contractor. 

You website says you do REO and Hazerd Claims work. 

At the price you quoted youll never get any work anyways wood floor is 3 dllahs a foot all day long. Besides you cant use ebony as flooring it is a stone.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cruz you are an evil man, I like it. 


The nationals are masters at ignoring what you are emailing about and creating confusion.
Its time they enjoyed some of their own medicine.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Keep GOOD RECORDS of how much they are into you and the invoice aging . I had to call them and ask them 3 times before getting a responce over 2 yard cuts 70 days old . I'd hate to see what happens over a rehab invoice.


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*3Point*

Yes, I currently work with 3Point. Have been for the past year or so.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> As I see it... there just a bunch of kids with no clue.


TRUE that . I got a call from them AGAIN today. I had to lien a property I did work on for them. They ask mer today if I am still doing work for them. After a looooong pause she asks are you there? Yes "well" " I will but you need to pay me upfront, I KNOW they will not do that, is the only reason I say it. Her response" I don't think they will go for that" DUH get some other idiot to do the work and strung along I am thinking. Their reason for not paying me was they were not getting paid from their client NOT MY PROBLEM


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

WOW!!!
This sounds like a company that needs to leave the industry...


----------



## kat (Oct 29, 2012)

*3Point*

I work with them and have for over a year now.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Has any P&P and REO-contractors ever done any business with 3 Points. I been contacted to do some Intital Services for them an just trying to get the skinny on them.


These guys have contacted me as well to do both field work and inspections.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Cruz @ ANDERCO said:


> I got a "Response" to a flooring ad we had placed:
> 
> Almost verbatim to the one that Linda received- complete with the Typos'
> 
> ...


 
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hardly working (Nov 3, 2012)

I just got knowledge of 3 point subbing work to FAS. Perhaps now the people at 3 point will see what happens when they hire professionals that get paid !!


----------



## Contractor4hire (Dec 20, 2012)

It’s hard to add any new information that the multitude of complaints regarding 3 Point Lender Services have not already covered. I have been working in the home repair industry for close to 25 years now and have grown accustomed to unpleasant customers and clients alike. That being said, even I was left awestruck at the lack of respect given to me and reprehensible attitude of 3 Point Lender Services Operations Manager Kim Guevara. Her attitude and treatment of fellow contractors has been quite well documented in these forums so I will spare the additional remarks but must say all I have read on the woman is accurate to the line and reflects my own experiences. I have taken her out of the picture completely, as I no longer need the headaches and now deal directly with the accountant Michael Smith/Sam .While I have had my frustrations with the office staff of 3 Point Lender Services I try not to hold their short comings against them considering they are under the directions of a manager like Kim Guevara. As we all know training comes from the top and considering the lack of industry knowledge portrayed by Kim Guevara they can not be blamed for their lack of abilities. Moreover, the most frustrating issue with 3 Point Lender Services is payment. My first check did not arrive till the 76 day mark and that was only after countless emails, voicemails and the threat of property liens. When I did receive my first check it was short nearly $1500 with no explanation available. I have since stopped working for the company and spend my spare time chasing down my remaining claims. To add insult I have continued to receive emails and voicemails asking why I have not serviced properties I have not been paid for in over 2 months and going as far as to inform me that my payments are being cut and account back charged for not maintaining the properties. Before you even consider accepting work from 3 Point Lender Services take a read to the links below and see what fellow contractors are saying.
http://www.ripoffreport.com/3-point-lender-servi/home-improvements/irvine-california-95007.htm
http://www.complaints.com/2012/february/22/3_POINT_LENDER_CONTRACTOR_RIPOFF_264115.htm
http://propertypreservationbytheboo...ation-companies/3-point-lender-services/1230/
http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=90
http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=996&highlight=3point
http://www.preservationtalk.com/showthread.php?t=630&highlight=3point
http://www.ripoffreport.com/3point-lender-servic/builders-contractors/irvine-california-af621.htm


----------

